# Rescue Update Story - Queso Blanco



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

QUESO BLANCO NYC RESCUE UPDATE  

We've had Queso for almost a whole month. 
She is adjusting really well. We found that 
because she was unaccustomed to walking on 
floors, she would slip all over the place and 
often run so fast she'd bump into stuff. That
made her afraid to walk on the floor, but now
we put down some area rugs and that is 
helping a lot and she's getting more courage.

She is learning how to stay home for
short periods of time but this is definitely her
weakest point of training. When we leave her
sometimes she is fine but sometimes she barks
so loud we can hear her outside (and we're
on the 5th Floor of an apartment building!).

Her favorite activity is to go running with me in
our parking lot and she jumps over the little
concrete bumpers like they are hurdles. It is
too adorable for words. She gets so excited.

She is such a loving little being - I call her the 
love-sponge. Really amazing since her life was
so hard for the first six years of her life in a puppy
mill. She is 100% trained to go potty on the
reusable wee wee pads (from personally paws,
which are great!!). Her favorite treat is frozen
kale stems, lucky for her we eat a lot of leafy
greens at home.

She came with a little yeast infection in her ear
which we're treating with drops. It's getting better.
Next month we're taking her for a dental cleaning.
She had her first grooming last weekend and did
wonderfully.

We adopted her through Shihtzu's & Furbabies of CT
and they were awesome. I think a key to Queso's
adjustment was that her foster mom was so wonderful
and caring.

Thanks for letting me update and enjoy the new picture.
This one was taken last week.

Diane


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Queso is beautiful. What a sweet little face. It sounds like she is adjusting really well. Frozen kale stems? That's a new one but what ever you like, Queso. I'm sure they are good for her. Funny little babies aren't they? What a wonderful thing you have done for her. God bless you both and her. We love pictures here!


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

She's a cutie! The thought of her jumping the concrete dividers like hurdles cracks me up! My two freaks would end up face planting for sure!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is just adorable! :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

She is a little darling! :wub: :wub: :wub: Bless your heart for adopting a rescue. I'm sure it will take lots of time, love and patience for her to really blossom. My rescue was a puppy from a mill so I didn't have all of the issues to deal with..... :grouphug: Keep us updated on her progress!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love the term "love sponge"! I always say that you've never really been loved until you've been loved by a rescue. It's the most rewarding experience in the world, isn't it?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awwww, how wonderful that she is in her forever home with you!!! She's a cutie!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That baby is beautiful and she looks like a puppy. 
Bless your heart and hers. Please keep us updated on your little love sponge and her progress.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What a darling little face :wub: !! So glad she's doing well and I know she'll continue to improve and blossom under your care - and thank you
for taking in a rescue!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, it sounds like she is doing really well. I wish you the best.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Queso, is absolutely beautiful....and so is your loving heart , bless you. :grouphug: 




QUOTE (dkolack @ Dec 30 2008, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695767


> QUESO BLANCO NYC RESCUE UPDATE
> 
> We've had Queso for almost a whole month.
> She is adjusting really well. We found that
> ...


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww your baby is beautiful. I'm so glad that she is coming around and adapting so well. There's nothing better than being loved by a rescue.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, it sounds like she's adjusting extremely well. :aktion033: Thanks for adopting this beautiful baby. :thumbsup: 

Linda


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww - Queso is just the most adorable little girl! Congratulations, and bless you for making a rescue part of your family. She sounds AWESOME!! Best of luck with the separation issues!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad that Queso is fitting in so well with your family. She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's great, Diane. How happy you sound! You, your husband, and Queso are truly blessed.
xoxoxo


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the wishes and encouragement! Here's another pic!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is the cutest little doll :wub: :wub: Congrats and Happy New Year!! :biggrin:


----------

